

Nothing Can Be Fixed Anymore - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2405770,00.asp

======
johnny22
It's just another hallmark of the era of ever increasing minuturization and
not much else.

I'm only against stuff like the macbook air/new mac book pro while they still
come at such a price premium.

Shouldn't we be more concerned about what do with these things after they get
thrown away?

